# Video in Webseite einbinden



## august2k6 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute!
ich brauche bitte Ihre Hilfe. Ich habe diese html-Code geschrieben um ein Video einzubinden. Aber bei dem  Abspielen habe ich mit  Internet Explorer kein Bild  aber nur den Ton. Mit Firefox werde ich nach plugin gefragt und dieses wird auch nicht gefunden. 
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Danke schon im Voraus
August


----------



## superoelk (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo August,

es ist schwer, so ins Blaue hinein eine Diagnose des Problems zu erstellen.
Es wäre sicher nicht von Nachteil, wenn du wenigstens den Code schreiben würdest, den du verwendest, um das Video einzubinden.

Gruß


----------



## alvypetersen (18. Juli 2011)

Ich stimme mit superoelk, ich glaube, das Video, das Sie uploded ist schwer


> es ist schwer, so ins Blaue hinein eine Diagnose des Problems zu erstellen.
> Es wäre sicher nicht von Nachteil, wenn du wenigstens den Code schreiben würdest, den du verwendest, um das Video einzubinden.


----------

